# Beste Zeit zum Spinnfischen???



## BaschKiller (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi

Wüsste gerne mal wann die beste zeit ist zum Spinnfischen Auf Hecht,Zander und Barsch.

Danke

Gruß

Baschkiller


----------



## Bullwide (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Beste Zeit zum Spinnfischen???*

Tages oder Jahreszeit ?


----------



## BaschKiller (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Beste Zeit zum Spinnfischen???*

Beides eigentlich Allgemein.|wavey:

Gruß

BaschKiller:vik:


----------



## Bullwide (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Beste Zeit zum Spinnfischen???*

Ok kann nur für mich reden , 
Barsche liefen im Frühsommer am morgen bis zur Dämmerung sehr gut, 
Zander seit mitte des Jahres zu jeder Tageszeit und wird immer besser 
Auf Hecht angel ich zu selten um da genau aussagen zumachen .


----------



## BaschKiller (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Beste Zeit zum Spinnfischen???*

OK danke Bullwide

Kann den irgend jemand mir zu Hecht was sagen???

Oder noch zu den anderen Fischen


Gruß

BaschKiller:vik:


----------



## Udo561 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Beste Zeit zum Spinnfischen???*

Hi,
ob man es glauben mag oder nicht , die meisten Hecht fange ich im Sommer bei strahlendem Sonnenschein.
Dann aber weniger auf Spinner , meist angele ich mit Gummifisch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## BaschKiller (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Beste Zeit zum Spinnfischen???*

Danke Udo


Gruß


BaschKiller:vik:


----------



## eric_d. (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Beste Zeit zum Spinnfischen???*

Ich behaupte einfach mal,dass das Spinnfischen im Sommer einfacher ist als im Spätherbst oder Winter wenn man kein boot hat, weil sich die meisten Fische dann ins tiefere Gewässer zurückziehen wo es wärmer ist.


----------



## Mich´l (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Beste Zeit zum Spinnfischen???*

Probier´s einfach immer wenn du grad Zeit findest, mit den verschiedensten Ködern, Farben, Geschmäckern und Techniken #6...

...du wirst merken: Probieren geht über studieren :g

Grüssn Mich´l


----------



## BaschKiller (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Beste Zeit zum Spinnfischen???*

Ok danke


Gruß

BaschKiller:vik:


----------



## hechtangler10 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Beste Zeit zum Spinnfischen???*

hallo
ich fange miene hechte eigentlich immer im frühjahr kurz nach der laichzeit
gruß hecht0


----------



## hechtangler10 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Beste Zeit zum Spinnfischen???*

und dann am besten sehr farbige köder (rote blinker,oder rote wobbler)


----------



## Anglerjugend (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Beste Zeit zum Spinnfischen???*

Ich habe auch noch eine Frage,

im Winter, was für Farben benutzt ihr da beim Fischen mit Gufis und wo liegen da eure Erfahrungswerte was sich lohnt.
Über Farbe bis Länge würde mich Alles interessieren!

Danke schonmal Anglerjugend


----------



## Bassey (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Beste Zeit zum Spinnfischen???*

Im Prinzip kann man zur Ködergröße bei Hecht und Zander jetzt keine Festlegung mehr setzen... Der Fisch nimmt nun was er bekommt, Farben wie sonst auch angepasst an die Wasserverhältnisse... Ist das Wasser sehr klar kommt dunkler besser, wenig Knalleffekt bzw. eine Reizfarbe... so z.B. Gummifische die Schwarz/Weiss sind mit rot angedeuteter Brustflosse oder Kehle... Ist es sehr trübe (Fließgewässer derzeit wieder) so kannst du Schocken bis die Synapsen durchbrennen, knallige Farben auf die die Fische auch auf Entfernung ausmerksam werden können, der Tipp einiger Angler ist es, den Köder mal unter UV-Licht zu halten, was angeblich der Situation unter Wasser bzw. welche Farben dann sichtbar sind nahe kommen soll, ich selbst habe diesbezüglich noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht und es auch nicht getestet...


----------



## pfuitoifel (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Beste Zeit zum Spinnfischen???*

Wenn es richtig kalt ist und die Fische träge sind,dann wollen sich auch Raubfische nicht mehr viel bewegen.Aus diesem Grunde lassen sie,gerade Hechte,kleine Köder lieber vorbeiziehen als zu jagen.Der Energieverbrauch steht in keinem günstigen Verhältnis zur Ausbeute.Deswegen fangen größere Köder im Winter oft besser als kleine.Für Barsche wären 5 bis 10 cm Gummifische passend,für Zander dürfen sie auch schonmal bis 15 cm lang sein.Und für Hechte kannst du die ganz dicken Brocken nehmen,die schrecken auch vor nem 30 cm Gummi- oder Köderfisch nicht zurück.Wichtig ist,da die Fische tief stehen,daß man am Grund,bzw. knapp darüber fischt und den Köder ganz langsam führt.


----------

